

$500 AWS Credit for $47 - vidyesh
http://bundle.betalist.com/

======
qzervaas
I signed up for this. The AWS thing is for "AWS Activate", which you need to
apply for using the code they provide after you buy. Not sure yet how it will
play out, but figured it was worth a shot for $47.

------
onion2k
AWS has a free tier that's more than enough for most startups -
[http://aws.amazon.com/free/](http://aws.amazon.com/free/)

